# There is no potato



## Ringel05

That is safe around you........  That's what my mom used to tell me........  If I give in it's true.......


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## BULLDOG

Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.


----------



## Marion Morrison

'Sup Spud.


----------



## Ringel05

BULLDOG said:


> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.


That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......" 
Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).


----------



## percysunshine

Well...there is no ‘e’ at the end of potato...


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> Well...there is no ‘e’ at the end of potato...


Potatoe(s), potatoe(s), potatoe(s)............


----------



## percysunshine

Famous Dan Quayle quote...sort of...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
Click to expand...


That's what we used to cook if we got hungry before dinner. Slice a potato, make some pan fries, fry a couple burgers, add ketchup, done!

(Not necessarily in that order)

The kitchen has to be clean and ready by the time parents get home, though.


----------



## Crepitus

Ringel05 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
Click to expand...

Particular reason why?


----------



## percysunshine

Cilantro always works with potatoes...


----------



## airplanemechanic

It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."

I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.


----------



## the other mike

airplanemechanic said:


> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.


Snake knee ? I'll pass.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Angelo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake knee ? I'll pass.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what that is. 

Here is real food.


----------



## airplanemechanic

And a huge local favorite, boiled crawfish.


----------



## the other mike

airplanemechanic said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake knee ? I'll pass.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that is.
> 
> Here is real food.
Click to expand...

Sorry...gumbo is overrated especially after the BP oil spill and half the shrimp an other  seafood is imported now,


----------



## airplanemechanic

A favorite from New Orleans, red beans and rice.


----------



## airplanemechanic

We do not import our seafood. Do not pretend to know a fucking thing about Louisiana. I've lived here my entire life. We buy local. It's a huge thing around here to ONLY buy from local suppliers. No chinese crawfish, no chinese shrimp, nothing. It's not unheard of for people to meet the shrimp boats coming in and pay for it right at the dock.


----------



## BULLDOG

Angelo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake knee ? I'll pass.
Click to expand...


Damn. You posted a 3 minute video just so you could get a glimpse of Henry Winkler's ass. That's just sick.


----------



## Marion Morrison

airplanemechanic said:


> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.





Angelo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake knee ? I'll pass.
Click to expand...


Baked possum with sweet taters? 

Coon pot pie?


----------



## Ringel05

Crepitus said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Particular reason why?
Click to expand...

Yeah, look at the potato dishes I posted, other than the roasted new potatoes what's a common thread?  High fat toppings.  As for hamburger, I love hamburger in almost every way it can be served, I prefer it over steak.......


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> Cilantro always works with potatoes...


Roasted rosemary & garlic new potatoes.......  Absolute heaven.


----------



## Ringel05

airplanemechanic said:


> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.


No one cares........  Especially in a spud thread.......


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares........  Especially in a spud thread.......
Click to expand...


You tell 'im, Spud!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Angelo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> Snake knee ? I'll pass.
Click to expand...


Them mofos ought to be flogged for those terrible fake Cajun accents.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares........  Especially in a spud thread.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You tell 'im, Spud!
Click to expand...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb




----------



## lennypartiv

BULLDOG said:


> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.


Don't eat yellow snow.
Don't eat yellow potatoes.


----------



## Marion Morrison

He likes a little potato with his sour cream:


----------



## percysunshine




----------



## BULLDOG

Marion Morrison said:


> He likes a little potato with his sour cream:


No bacon bits or scallions?


----------



## Marion Morrison

^Actually that's a cake, but not a potato cake.





My potato cakes usually look like this:
Mmm, so good!






Steak, Baked Potato and Asparagus Mini Cake


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> He likes a little potato with his sour cream:


Yup, one medium sized spud, half a stick of butter, quarter cup of salt and a half a tub of sour cream..........  Artery blocking heaven!!!!


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> ^Actually that's a cake, but not a potato cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My potato cakes usually look like this:
> Mmm, so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak, Baked Potato and Asparagus Mini Cake


That looks good but I'll use roast beast hash, I prefer it over corned beast hash


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> View attachment 272337


True I usually use a fork and knife.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Actually that's a cake, but not a potato cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My potato cakes usually look like this:
> Mmm, so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak, Baked Potato and Asparagus Mini Cake
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good but I'll use roast beast hash, I prefer it over corned beast hash
Click to expand...


Interesting.. I do the canned corned beef and tater hash then top it with a couple over-easy eggs.


----------



## Ringel05

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Actually that's a cake, but not a potato cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My potato cakes usually look like this:
> Mmm, so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steak, Baked Potato and Asparagus Mini Cake
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good but I'll use roast beast hash, I prefer it over corned beast hash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.. I do the canned corned beef and tater hash then top it with a couple over-easy eggs.
Click to expand...

It's kinda weird but I can't stand the taste of beef and eggs mixed together.  The wife will scarf up my steak and eggs but I won't touch it other than with a spatula.  I'm also not much of an egg eater anyway.


----------



## Crepitus

Ringel05 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Particular reason why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, look at the potato dishes I posted, other than the roasted new potatoes what's a common thread?  High fat toppings.  As for hamburger, I love hamburger in almost every way it can be served, I prefer it over steak.......
Click to expand...

But you don't have to eat potatoes that way, and you can load rice up with salt and cheese too...


----------



## Ringel05

Crepitus said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Particular reason why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, look at the potato dishes I posted, other than the roasted new potatoes what's a common thread?  High fat toppings.  As for hamburger, I love hamburger in almost every way it can be served, I prefer it over steak.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you don't have to eat potatoes that way, and you can load rice up with salt and cheese too...
Click to expand...

And on occasion I do but at my age high fat meals are few and far between.


----------



## Ringel05

By the way the best ever home fries are cooked in lots of butter and bacon grease.............


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ringel05 said:


> By the way the best ever home fries are cooked in lots of butter and bacon grease.............



There was always a can of bacon grease right by the stove.

We'd cook the burgers 1st, then add bacon grease for the pan fries.


----------



## Muhammed

airplanemechanic said:


> And a huge local favorite, boiled crawfish.


That's gross. They're arthropods. Bugs.

We have those up north here in Ohio too. But we certainly don't eat them.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Taters are good just about  anyway you can make em…...jackets left on are good too...….cept when mashed, then naked


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
Click to expand...

Why is rice better for you than potatoes?


----------



## Ringel05

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is rice better for you than potatoes?
Click to expand...

In my case because I generally don't load up high fat, high sodium items in my rice.........  Potatoes on the other hand, that's what potatoes are for!!!


----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is rice better for you than potatoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my case because I generally don't load up high fat, high sodium items in my rice.........  Potatoes on the other hand, that's what potatoes are for!!!
Click to expand...

I can do potatoes either way.  My family just peels, quarters and boils them plain a lot of times.  That's how we ate them.  Or mashed potatoes with just a chip of butter.  My mom put creamed corn on hers.  Sounds gross--not that bad.
Baked potatoes loaded with steamed seasoned vegetables are good.  You can slow cook down some fresh mushrooms and onions in just a whisper of butter and lots of seasoning -- I like Worcestershire sauce -- there is plenty of liquid in the 'shrooms if you cover them and go slow.  Pile them on a nice fluffy baked potato, you don't need a lot of fat.  Or steamed broccoli with just a LITTLE cheese on top.
I love potatoes, naked or not.


----------



## Marion Morrison

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is rice better for you than potatoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my case because I generally don't load up high fat, high sodium items in my rice.........  Potatoes on the other hand, that's what potatoes are for!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do potatoes either way.  My family just peels, quarters and boils them plain a lot of times.  That's how we ate them.  Or mashed potatoes with just a chip of butter.  My mom put creamed corn on hers.  Sounds gross--not that bad.
> Baked potatoes loaded with steamed seasoned vegetables are good.  You can slow cook down some fresh mushrooms and onions in just a whisper of butter and lots of seasoning -- I like Worcestershire sauce -- there is plenty of liquid in the 'shrooms if you cover them and go slow.  Pile them on a nice fluffy baked potato, you don't need a lot of fat.  Or steamed broccoli with just a LITTLE cheese on top.
> I love potatoes, naked or not.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ringel05

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is rice better for you than potatoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my case because I generally don't load up high fat, high sodium items in my rice.........  Potatoes on the other hand, that's what potatoes are for!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do potatoes either way.  My family just peels, quarters and boils them plain a lot of times.  That's how we ate them.  Or mashed potatoes with just a chip of butter.  My mom put creamed corn on hers.  Sounds gross--not that bad.
> Baked potatoes loaded with steamed seasoned vegetables are good.  You can slow cook down some fresh mushrooms and onions in just a whisper of butter and lots of seasoning -- I like Worcestershire sauce -- there is plenty of liquid in the 'shrooms if you cover them and go slow.  Pile them on a nice fluffy baked potato, *you don't need a lot of fat.*  Or steamed broccoli with just a LITTLE cheese on top.
> I love potatoes, naked or not.
Click to expand...

Impure heathens!!!!!!!!!  Begone!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

airplanemechanic said:


> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.



   Why I love living on the East Coast of Texas.
Cajun,Creole,BBQ,Tex Mex,Mexican,Soul Food and Southern Food in general.
    No way in hell I'm leaving this region!!!


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I love living on the East Coast of Texas.
> Cajun,Creole,BBQ,Tex Mex,Mexican,Soul Food and Southern Food in general.
> No way in hell I'm leaving this region!!!
Click to expand...

Well, if the global warming alarmist are correct ya might want to put a contingency plan in place........


----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks delicious. Too bad I don't eat many potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is rice better for you than potatoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my case because I generally don't load up high fat, high sodium items in my rice.........  Potatoes on the other hand, that's what potatoes are for!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do potatoes either way.  My family just peels, quarters and boils them plain a lot of times.  That's how we ate them.  Or mashed potatoes with just a chip of butter.  My mom put creamed corn on hers.  Sounds gross--not that bad.
> Baked potatoes loaded with steamed seasoned vegetables are good.  You can slow cook down some fresh mushrooms and onions in just a whisper of butter and lots of seasoning -- I like Worcestershire sauce -- there is plenty of liquid in the 'shrooms if you cover them and go slow.  Pile them on a nice fluffy baked potato, *you don't need a lot of fat.*  Or steamed broccoli with just a LITTLE cheese on top.
> I love potatoes, naked or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impure heathens!!!!!!!!!  Begone!!!!
Click to expand...

Every pic you put up got me drooling.  I'd as soon eat a plate of that as a piece of steak, and I mean it.   But it doesn't HAVE to be that way.


----------



## Ringel05

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I stipulated, "if I give in......"
> Typically I eat many more rice dishes and only eat potatoes once or twice a month.  That's a good thing because I could live on potatoes (and hamburger.......).
> 
> 
> 
> Why is rice better for you than potatoes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my case because I generally don't load up high fat, high sodium items in my rice.........  Potatoes on the other hand, that's what potatoes are for!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can do potatoes either way.  My family just peels, quarters and boils them plain a lot of times.  That's how we ate them.  Or mashed potatoes with just a chip of butter.  My mom put creamed corn on hers.  Sounds gross--not that bad.
> Baked potatoes loaded with steamed seasoned vegetables are good.  You can slow cook down some fresh mushrooms and onions in just a whisper of butter and lots of seasoning -- I like Worcestershire sauce -- there is plenty of liquid in the 'shrooms if you cover them and go slow.  Pile them on a nice fluffy baked potato, *you don't need a lot of fat.*  Or steamed broccoli with just a LITTLE cheese on top.
> I love potatoes, naked or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Impure heathens!!!!!!!!!  Begone!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every pic you put up got me drooling.  I'd as soon eat a plate of that as a piece of steak, and I mean it.   But* it doesn't HAVE to be that way.*
Click to expand...

Sacrilege!!!!!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I love living on the East Coast of Texas.
> Cajun,Creole,BBQ,Tex Mex,Mexican,Soul Food and Southern Food in general.
> No way in hell I'm leaving this region!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if the global warming alarmist are correct ya might want to put a contingency plan in place........
Click to expand...


  So how many years do I have this time?


----------



## Ringel05

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I love living on the East Coast of Texas.
> Cajun,Creole,BBQ,Tex Mex,Mexican,Soul Food and Southern Food in general.
> No way in hell I'm leaving this region!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if the global warming alarmist are correct ya might want to put a contingency plan in place........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many years do I have this time?
Click to expand...

I have no idea but maybe start planning an ark?  Or just go simple and buy a houseboat........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Ringel05 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that there are people that think cheese on a potato is "good food."
> 
> I'm from south Louisiana. That's not even in the top 100 down here. Our food would blow you away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I love living on the East Coast of Texas.
> Cajun,Creole,BBQ,Tex Mex,Mexican,Soul Food and Southern Food in general.
> No way in hell I'm leaving this region!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if the global warming alarmist are correct ya might want to put a contingency plan in place........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how many years do I have this time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea but maybe start planning an ark?  Or just go simple and buy a houseboat........
Click to expand...


  Meh....I'm 54 with no kids,I'll take my chances.
But if the shit really hits the fan I can indulge a bit of fun.
I've always wanted to be a pirate......I can definitely see me robbing the booty and heading for a distant island.


----------



## OldLady

No fat.  Pure heaven.  New thin skinned red potatoes with a little parsley or whatever herb you like from the garden.







There's a diner not far from here that serves German potato wedges--they're just sliced Idahoes baked with some seasonings on the outside til they're brownish on the outside and nice and light on the inside--they're awesome


----------



## Ringel05

OldLady said:


> No fat.  Pure heaven.  New thin skinned red potatoes with a little parsley or whatever herb you like from the garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a diner not far from here that serves German potato wedges--they're just sliced Idahoes baked with some seasonings on the outside til they're brownish on the outside and nice and light on the inside--they're awesome


Evil barbarians!!!!!!


----------



## OldLady

I give up


----------



## Ringel05

OldLady said:


> I give up


Psst!!!  Lighten up.......
First two posts:
Picture 1. German potato salad, not a lot of fat at all.
Picture 4. Rosemary, garlic new (baby) potatoes:  Olive oil, garlic, salt, roasted.......
Two of my favorites.


My real issue with potatoes is I can make servings for four, sit down and eat the entire thing...... and want more......


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Dekster

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give up
> 
> 
> 
> Psst!!!  Lighten up.......
> First two posts:
> Picture 1. German potato salad, not a lot of fat at all.
> Picture 4. Rosemary, garlic new (baby) potatoes:  Olive oil, garlic, salt, roasted.......
> Two of my favorites.
> 
> 
> My real issue with potatoes is I can make servings for four, sit down and eat the entire thing...... and want more......
Click to expand...



I am like that with my favorite vegetable, the hybrid peanut


----------



## Ringel05

Dekster said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give up
> 
> 
> 
> Psst!!!  Lighten up.......
> First two posts:
> Picture 1. German potato salad, not a lot of fat at all.
> Picture 4. Rosemary, garlic new (baby) potatoes:  Olive oil, garlic, salt, roasted.......
> Two of my favorites.
> 
> 
> My real issue with potatoes is I can make servings for four, sit down and eat the entire thing...... and want more......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am like that with my favorite vegetable, the hybrid peanut
> 
> View attachment 272516
Click to expand...

I can't even stand the smell of those, waaaaaaay tooooooooo sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give up
> 
> 
> 
> Psst!!!  Lighten up.......
> First two posts:
> Picture 1. German potato salad, not a lot of fat at all.
> Picture 4. Rosemary, garlic new (baby) potatoes:  Olive oil, garlic, salt, roasted.......
> Two of my favorites.
> 
> 
> My real issue with potatoes is I can make servings for four, sit down and eat the entire thing...... and want more......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am like that with my favorite vegetable, the hybrid peanut
> 
> View attachment 272516
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even stand the smell of those, waaaaaaay tooooooooo sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dekster

Ringel05 said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I give up
> 
> 
> 
> Psst!!!  Lighten up.......
> First two posts:
> Picture 1. German potato salad, not a lot of fat at all.
> Picture 4. Rosemary, garlic new (baby) potatoes:  Olive oil, garlic, salt, roasted.......
> Two of my favorites.
> 
> 
> My real issue with potatoes is I can make servings for four, sit down and eat the entire thing...... and want more......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am like that with my favorite vegetable, the hybrid peanut
> 
> View attachment 272516
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't even stand the smell of those, waaaaaaay tooooooooo sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Smell usually not a turn off for me.  I am very weird about texture though.  For instance, I absolutely love the taste of creamed spinach but it is just too awful texture wise.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I make a variation of the Italian staple that roughly translates to "tomato potatoes". 
 It is very easy and a crowd pleaser for sure.
I use Italian seasoning instead of basil, add 1 onion cut into about 1" square slices.
And bake at a higher temp of 380 on a METAL pan...NOT a glass baking dish.
The onions will not char well using glass and the browned/charred onions add such flavor.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> I make a variation of the Italian staple that roughly translates to "tomato potatoes".
> It is very easy and a crowd pleaser for sure.
> I use Italian seasoning instead of basil, add 1 onion cut into about 1" square slices.
> And bake at a higher temp of 380 on a METAL pan...NOT a glass baking dish.
> The onions will not char well using glass and the browned/charred onions add such flavor.


Sooooooooo, you season a cut up onion, roast it and pretend it's a tomato, potato............?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a variation of the Italian staple that roughly translates to "tomato potatoes".
> It is very easy and a crowd pleaser for sure.
> I use Italian seasoning instead of basil, add 1 onion cut into about 1" square slices.
> And bake at a higher temp of 380 on a METAL pan...NOT a glass baking dish.
> The onions will not char well using glass and the browned/charred onions add such flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo, you season a cut up onion, roast it and pretend it's a tomato, potato............?
Click to expand...


  I got interrupted 
I half 3-4 potatoes, depending on size lengthwise. And then slice about 1/4" slices
Cut an onion into about 1" slices
If it is tomato season I will dice up a couple tomatoes, or off season use 1 can of diced tomatoes

Put all in a bowl, add salt and pepper to liking, add about 1 TB of Italian seasoning, maybe 1/4 cup of olive oil (I don't measure often I take the oil cruet and pour some over it.
Mix it all together and pour out onto a large baking pan (NOT glass, onions won't char in glass as well)
Bake at 380 for about 30 minutes...check potatoes for doneness, onions on bottom should be charred well.

  Good stuff....you'll make it again...and again


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a variation of the Italian staple that roughly translates to "tomato potatoes".
> It is very easy and a crowd pleaser for sure.
> I use Italian seasoning instead of basil, add 1 onion cut into about 1" square slices.
> And bake at a higher temp of 380 on a METAL pan...NOT a glass baking dish.
> The onions will not char well using glass and the browned/charred onions add such flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo, you season a cut up onion, roast it and pretend it's a tomato, potato............?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got interrupted
> I half 3-4 potatoes, depending on size lengthwise. And then slice about 1/4" slices
> Cut an onion into about 1" slices
> If it is tomato season I will dice up a couple tomatoes, or off season use 1 can of diced tomatoes
> 
> Put all in a bowl, add salt and pepper to liking, add about 1 TB of Italian seasoning, maybe 1/4 cup of olive oil (I don't measure often I take the oil cruet and pour some over it.
> Mix it all together and pour out onto a large baking pan (NOT glass, onions won't char in glass as well)
> Bake at 380 for about 30 minutes...check potatoes for doneness, onions on bottom should be charred well.
> 
> Good stuff...*.you'll make it again...and again*
Click to expand...

Not me, not a big tomato fan, not even all that fond of little tomatoes.......


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a variation of the Italian staple that roughly translates to "tomato potatoes".
> It is very easy and a crowd pleaser for sure.
> I use Italian seasoning instead of basil, add 1 onion cut into about 1" square slices.
> And bake at a higher temp of 380 on a METAL pan...NOT a glass baking dish.
> The onions will not char well using glass and the browned/charred onions add such flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo, you season a cut up onion, roast it and pretend it's a tomato, potato............?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got interrupted
> I half 3-4 potatoes, depending on size lengthwise. And then slice about 1/4" slices
> Cut an onion into about 1" slices
> If it is tomato season I will dice up a couple tomatoes, or off season use 1 can of diced tomatoes
> 
> Put all in a bowl, add salt and pepper to liking, add about 1 TB of Italian seasoning, maybe 1/4 cup of olive oil (I don't measure often I take the oil cruet and pour some over it.
> Mix it all together and pour out onto a large baking pan (NOT glass, onions won't char in glass as well)
> Bake at 380 for about 30 minutes...check potatoes for doneness, onions on bottom should be charred well.
> 
> Good stuff...*.you'll make it again...and again*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me, not a big tomato fan, not even all that fond of little tomatoes.......
Click to expand...


Well...just sayin, neither was Bonzi until she started eating my food. 
This dish is best when able to use in season garden tomatoes. And at 380 they sweeten a lot and even char a little. One thing you could do is blend the tomatoes.
  I will say, I blend the tomatoes now when I make spaghetti sauce. She likes it better that way, and now so do I.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a variation of the Italian staple that roughly translates to "tomato potatoes".
> It is very easy and a crowd pleaser for sure.
> I use Italian seasoning instead of basil, add 1 onion cut into about 1" square slices.
> And bake at a higher temp of 380 on a METAL pan...NOT a glass baking dish.
> The onions will not char well using glass and the browned/charred onions add such flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo, you season a cut up onion, roast it and pretend it's a tomato, potato............?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got interrupted
> I half 3-4 potatoes, depending on size lengthwise. And then slice about 1/4" slices
> Cut an onion into about 1" slices
> If it is tomato season I will dice up a couple tomatoes, or off season use 1 can of diced tomatoes
> 
> Put all in a bowl, add salt and pepper to liking, add about 1 TB of Italian seasoning, maybe 1/4 cup of olive oil (I don't measure often I take the oil cruet and pour some over it.
> Mix it all together and pour out onto a large baking pan (NOT glass, onions won't char in glass as well)
> Bake at 380 for about 30 minutes...check potatoes for doneness, onions on bottom should be charred well.
> 
> Good stuff...*.you'll make it again...and again*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me, not a big tomato fan, not even all that fond of little tomatoes.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...just sayin, neither was Bonzi until she started eating my food.
> This dish is best when able to use in season garden tomatoes. And at 380 they sweeten a lot and even char a little. One thing you could do is blend the tomatoes.
> I will say, I blend the tomatoes now when I make spaghetti sauce. She likes it better that way, and now so do I.
Click to expand...

My wife doesn't like tomatoes all that much either, I make Spaghetti Bolognese, not a lot of tomato.  Tomato sauces are okay in small quantities, ketchup on my hamburgers and meatloaf, BBQ sauce on almost every meat and poultry and I even prefer the salsas that have a smaller amount of tomato in them.    
Oh and when I make my Bololgnese I put it over baked spaghetti squash instead of pasta noodles.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a variation of the Italian staple that roughly translates to "tomato potatoes".
> It is very easy and a crowd pleaser for sure.
> I use Italian seasoning instead of basil, add 1 onion cut into about 1" square slices.
> And bake at a higher temp of 380 on a METAL pan...NOT a glass baking dish.
> The onions will not char well using glass and the browned/charred onions add such flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooo, you season a cut up onion, roast it and pretend it's a tomato, potato............?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got interrupted
> I half 3-4 potatoes, depending on size lengthwise. And then slice about 1/4" slices
> Cut an onion into about 1" slices
> If it is tomato season I will dice up a couple tomatoes, or off season use 1 can of diced tomatoes
> 
> Put all in a bowl, add salt and pepper to liking, add about 1 TB of Italian seasoning, maybe 1/4 cup of olive oil (I don't measure often I take the oil cruet and pour some over it.
> Mix it all together and pour out onto a large baking pan (NOT glass, onions won't char in glass as well)
> Bake at 380 for about 30 minutes...check potatoes for doneness, onions on bottom should be charred well.
> 
> Good stuff...*.you'll make it again...and again*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me, not a big tomato fan, not even all that fond of little tomatoes.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...just sayin, neither was Bonzi until she started eating my food.
> This dish is best when able to use in season garden tomatoes. And at 380 they sweeten a lot and even char a little. One thing you could do is blend the tomatoes.
> I will say, I blend the tomatoes now when I make spaghetti sauce. She likes it better that way, and now so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife doesn't like tomatoes all that much either, I make Spaghetti Bolognese, not a lot of tomato.  Tomato sauces are okay in small quantities, ketchup on my hamburgers and meatloaf, BBQ sauce on almost every meat and poultry and I even prefer the salsas that have a smaller amount of tomato in them.
> Oh and when I make my Bololgnese I put it over baked spaghetti squash instead of pasta noodles.
Click to expand...

  I guess I like tomatoes from growing up in Indiana. The Midwest produces the best tomatoes. It's not even close. California/Florida tomato farms are corporate can fillers, they produce the most but they do it without flavor. I remember the time Bonzi ate the first tomato here... she didn't know they even tasted like that. 
  I like Bolognese with 2/3 lean-lean ground beef and 1/3 ground pork. When I make Bolognese for Lasagna I add not quite one  tsp. yellow mustard. Yep mustard. Try it.


----------

